# Just bought a 2006 ford e150 van , did i make a mistake ?



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Immaculate condition , 70k miles , picked it up 1,200 under blue book. But its a ford .....anybody have or had an econoline150 that can tell me bad things or good things ? Ive always been an express guy


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I've got 2 fords with the triton engines, 1 v10 and 1 small v-8. Only issue I've had is the spark plug blowing out of the head. I've heard that this is an issue on the triton engine. It's happened twice on the v10. The shop I take them to fixed it relatively fast and easy. Both have over 200k and still run great, though I'm in the market to replace one with a ford truck and use the van for a back up.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Had a couple. Front end chamfer (sp) issues, but that is common, or was. Decent mileage and better ride than Dodge.

my .02


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks guys . and ive have indeed been reading about the spark plug issues. the rubber boots seem to wear out and very few threads that the plugs thread into. i hope i have good luck. and man , this thing really is smooth !


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ford is a good van. I have had many and did not ever have the plug problems with the newer units like a 2006 The triton v-8 enjine is a great motor...

.. the only thing wrong with your choice is 
it is only a e-150... you will probably get about 13 mpg which is about 
average.. but it is a light weight unit and you wont be able to really weigh it
down like the e-250 or the e-350 vans... I had a e-350 maxi van and we had that puppy loaded down with materials.... 

if you are going to load it down I suggest you get heavier springs and leafs installed

..


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i will definitely be looking into getting heavier duty springs and leafs. the leaf is the shock thing right ? the only weight ill be carrying is a general speedrooter 92 and some copper


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> i will definitely be looking into getting heavier duty springs and leafs. the leaf is the shock thing right ? the only weight ill be carrying is a general speedrooter 92 and some copper



We had a dodje 150 a long time ago and had to have it beefed up with leafs because it was literally weighed down so bad with plumbing junk 

I think we beefed it up from a 150 up to about a 350 with the added leafs and springs and the thing lasted forever...

the 150 will work fine as long as you are not expecting to do a lot of heavy 
work out of it every day.... The 350 is a workhorse...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> We had a dodje 150 a long time ago and had to have it beefed up with leafs because it was literally weighed down so bad with plumbing junk
> 
> I think we beefed it up from a 150 up to about a 350 with the added leafs and springs and the thing lasted forever...
> 
> ...



Not really heavy work. Carrying a few snakes and some pipe. My speed rooter 92 and k400. Just service calls. 

And that's funny you mention the Dodge lol , that's what I'm upgrading from , a 1994 dodge b 20 van v6 without a.c. lol


----------

